
Ask HN: Which games you are playing during the Corona quarantine? - rishiloyola
Feel free to list any one player or multiplayer games that you are enjoying to play during the current WFH situation. Also feel free to list the games you like to play with your colleague to virtually socialize.
======
runawaybottle
Just got Half Life Alyx for my Vive. Thinking about getting some The Division
2 to keep the post society theme going.

------
catacombs
Animal Crossing and Stardew Valley because I want games that won't exacerbate
my already high-strung anxiety from the current news.

------
amerkhalid
Going to finish Days Gone, then look for some new games.

